# Fortigate 110c



## balcee (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi everyone. I hope you're all ok.

I have a new fortigate 110c and am experiencing a few issues configuring it with a 3g usb stick. 

Can anyone advise whether (1) it is possible to use with 3g USB stick and (2) have any idea where I'd be able to get my hands on a working config

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

What is exactly the issue with the 3G USB device? The Fortigate is a Firewall Device correct?


----------



## balcee (Sep 29, 2010)

2xg said:


> Hello and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> What is exactly the issue with the 3G USB device? The Fortigate is a Firewall Device correct?


Hello. Thanks very much for your message. The problem I'm having is that when the 3g stick is connected to the USB port on the fortigate firewall, I'm not being allowed any internet access. I know that the 3g stick works as it is also used on another machine.

I could really do with a working config file or settings so that I can see where I'm going wrong. I think I've set up the policy route, static route sections correctly so a bit confused presently...

Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Perhaps it's time for you to contact Fortinet's Support.


----------

